# What have seller done right? Not bad deals for a change!



## Ellen (Dec 4, 2009)

Joanne from Pacific Pintos posted a thread about what sellers she was most impressed with and asked the same of the rest of us. I find this a great way to end the year!






My Favorite this year was Ronaele Carpenter, from Alpha Farms. I was more then pleased with both mares when I picked them up. I had bought them online and both were more gorgeous and exceeded my expectations. They also are bothe well mannered and she had new halters on them, health records and registration papers were UTD.


----------



## Lmequine (Dec 5, 2009)

I was very pleased with the ponies that I bought at the Wa-Full Production sale in NE...the mares that I got from Paul and Chris Wait were in excellent shape and the paperwork could not have been in better order with breeder's certificates, applications and transfers for foals at side and updated registration papers with photos for the mares. The mares were also sold with new halters and leads. I have owned the mares for almost four months now and they are here to stay. Both get along so well in my herd and both like being with people but are not spoiled. They are KEEPERS!

I also bought two ponies from my own sale (North Texas Pony Sale) from Bar Z Ranch, Jeanne and Philip Zander of Texas. Those ponies, including the weanling stud colt came with all of their registration papers and transfer's in order and they were kind enough to leave a catch rope on the weanling!



I love him but he is a pistol about being caught!

I would feel confident recommending either of the above breeders/sellers to anyone!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Dec 16, 2009)

I love buying from Getitia! She is so honest. Such a gracious person and VERY knowledgable about horses. You can bet that I'll buy again from her.


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 17, 2009)

We had a great year with the horses we bought this last year.





Lisa and Mike of Strasslien Farms sold us a Filly we call Vicky (Strasslein Red E for Victory) that was reserve national champion as a weanling and also was Grand Champion Mare at her only other show. She also was part of the Get of Sire team for Red E owned by mike and Lisa. We could not be happier with her.





And then the Filly (Cross Country Lady Stardust) we bought from Belinda Bagby of B & B training out of her stallion Bright Days who we think is awesome. We bought her the night before she showed at Congress and she went Grand Champion Mare under for us the next day. The first time in ASPC history a weanling has done that feat. So needless to say we were VERY happy with that purchase.





Belinda was the driving force behind finding both of these horses for us along with Majic that we bought from Rhapsody last year and has been so happy with.





The best part is that they are coming home in January, so we can enjoy them here on the home front as versus just at the shows.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 17, 2009)

John are you saying Majic is retiring? That would be such a shame he is so amazing I love following his wins








And of course your filly well she is a history breaker for sure cant wait to see what she does as she matures


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 17, 2009)

No not at all, we will show him here locally and at Congress and Nationals next year.

Stardust will also be shown, we have fitted our own horses over the last 8 years have only used Belinda for the last two years.

I more than likely will put Majic back with Belinda in 2011 for a sr stallion campain, but we will see how it goes.

Over that eight year period, Cindy and Jose have produced (bred here on the farm), fitted and shown 4 world champions, 3 reserve champions, 7 world high point awards and numerous supreme/grand champion horses in AMHA and AMHR. So that sucess coupled with being able to see the new additions of Majic, Stardust and Vicky every day, this coming year is something I am looking forward to.

Belinda has done an excellent job for us and the horses have done great, but I hate not being able to see and enjoy our new ones every day. Raven is the one horse on the place that I personally claim and enjoy just watching her every day. Going out into the barn or pastures is my release when things get too much in the office. LOL


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh I am glad he will still be showing he is truly one of my favorite horses I just love him.

I understand and do not think I would be able to have a horse in training simply cause I would miss seeing them everyday


----------



## Lisa Strass (Dec 21, 2009)

JWC sr. said:


> We had a great year with the horses we bought this last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are welcome, John!



Vicky is one of my favorites by Red Alert. I hope you continue to enjoy her and maybe we can use her again for Get of Sire next year!


----------



## JWC sr. (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry about getting her sires name wrong. It is a miracle I even remember her whole name. LOL In any case he is doing a great job for Mike and you.


----------

